# Rose fertilizer?!



## 4n2t0 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello everyone,

New to the forum, there's a lot of great info here. I've used the search feature but cannot find an answer to my specific question. 

I'm only able to get my hands on rose fertilizer for my 1st soil grow, that's what the packaging states anyways. I purchased it because it meets all my veg stage requirements (I think...lol). The fertilizer has the following properties:

Water Soluble
28-14-14
Boron (0.02%)
Chelated copper (0.05%)
Chelated iron (0.10%)
Chelated maganese (0.05%)
Molybdenum (0.0005%)
Chelated zinc (0.05%)
EDTA (Chelating agent) (1%)

Can this fertilizer be used successfully or should I search for a better product.

Thanks in advance for your time and consideration.


----------



## 4n2t0 (Mar 26, 2009)

No one?

I would really appreciate confirmation.


----------



## 4n2t0 (Mar 27, 2009)

Faqit, I give up!


----------



## Hick (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry 4n'.. I'm surprised at "0" responses..:confused2:
  It would probably "suffice", but it is not _ideal_. For one, I see it has no magnesium, mj is a mg hog. Ammending w/ 1 tblsp of dolomite lime per 1 gal. of medium will provide the mg and buffer your ph.


----------



## FruityBud (Mar 28, 2009)

Not sure on this one, the NKP looks grand so i cant see a problem. Some more experience one might have a better answer for you. What about buying a bag of good soil? that would feed for up to a month.


----------



## 4n2t0 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I used 3 six inch pots with an organic premix (Peat moss, humus, compost, perlite, zero fertilizer other than the compost). I haven't added anything up until now (Week 4) and they look very health . I guess I'll give it a shot and see what happens.

Thanks to the both of you.


----------



## 420thestoner (Mar 28, 2009)

i would say it would be ok for vegging but come time to bloom you might want to switch to something else with a little higher potassium level. good luck


----------



## carolinagrower (Mar 28, 2009)

With those N-P-K numbers, plus the number and amount of the secondary nutes it has, I say that it will do fine for vegging. With something that strong, I wouldn't start at full strenget, build up to it by starting at quarter strength, then half, 3/4, then full strength. I don't think that young seedlings or just started vegging will be able to handle that much nutes at once. You are going to need a fert with lower N and higher P.


----------

